# Urination problem of my puppy



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

My standard poodle male puppy is 5 mo old most adorAble creature with great personality. I need an advise about is urination habit. He knows the place in my backyard where he must pee. Sometimes, he is runnig around playing , or , actualy going to the place, and starts peeing while running! It happens most of the time when he is too exited , but I need to know from the more experienced poodle owners- is this common, and what should I do to stop it. 
I also noticed another strange thing: it happened twice, he was very tired on both of the occasions: he was peeing while still lying down?! Is this normal and something just to be patient with?
Our Vet checked him twice, and says he is perfectly healthy. Please help!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I think time is your solution. For puppies that age, the world is just too exciting, and they have the attention span of a gnat. Keep encouraging him with praise and treats to use the designated area, and as he matures, he'll develop the ability to focus more on the task at hand. Good luck!


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advise. We are very patient with him and understand it will take time. I just wanted to make sure if this is normal behavior.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Eventually you'll find out if he's a squatter or a leg raiser. (Many males never do learn to raise their leg to pee, but continue to squat "like a girl.") At two, our mini Beau has never once lifted his leg, which is just fine with us. He's very accurate and fastidious, though, and never moves too soon and pees on himself -- do a search and you'll discover this is not always the case! I have to imagine that leg lifters must stay still for the process, but maybe they make mistskes, too. Either way, your pup will figure it out sooner or later -- hopefully sooner!


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

Ziggy never lifted the leg yet, and I realize that some of them never do! I just see that he is so playful, so wants to be everywhere, that he is the type of puppy who will finishing peeing and start running at the same time ! What alarmed me , really , was that he peeded while lying down?? I never heard anything like that? But he was crazy tired that day, that is the only excuse i got. Did you have a similar experience with your dog?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It is unusual for him to pee lying down, but if he was very tired I would not be concerned. He is still a baby and babies do not have total bladder control yet. 

Most male dogs lift their leg to pee. They usually start doing that closer to a year old. Mine have always both lifted their leg and squatted. My whippet squats in the yard, but lifts his leg to mark things when off our property. He is neutered. He has full control of how much he pees. On a long walk he will just squirt a tiny bit whenever he gets the chance so he can mark as much as possible. LOL

Unneutered males almost always lift their legs and some males that are neutered young never lift them. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd keep an eye on the peeing while lying down. I'd expect a 5 month old puppy to have enough control to not pee while sleeping, at least not regularly.

Is he scheduled for a vet exam anytime soon? I'd definitely mention it if so.

If it goes on longer than a few days, I'd schedule an appointment.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

You can try taking him out on a leash to prevent him from running and weeing. The weeing while lying down is unusual (at least I've never heard of a pup doing it at that age). I agree that it's worth discussing with your vet again if it continues. Did he only do it twice? 

The fact he was too exhausted to stand is also strange. I know _puppies _FRAP and they tire quickly, but at 5 months mine were both out performing me and I run 20+ miles a week. (And no, I've never weed while lying down except when I was a baby. LOL)


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for concern- it really happened twice, and not while sleeping, but after my son woke him up. I just discussed it with my Vet, and keepin an eye on it. There is something else to this situation - we were out of town for a week, and had no other choice, but left him at the doggy "camp". It is being run byi the person we took some training lessons from and I thought he is familiar with him and will be taken care of. We came home 3 days ago, and I am just starting to recognize my Zig- he was not himself when we got him back. We think now that that was a huge mistake to leave him there! May be that experience affected his peeing ? Is it typical of poodles ?


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't really speak for Zig's personality, but my poodles are pretty sensitive to being away from me for any length of time. I boarded them twice, once during my honeymoon, and I had to come home early because Raven wouldn't eat. The second time he kept messing in the kennel. However, his training was fine when he came home. I now have either one of my children stay home with the dogs, or have a house sitter come and stay if I'm away.

I guess what I'm saying is yes, staying in a kennel could have upset him, but that doesn't mean that the caretakers did anything wrong. Zig may just have been lonely and a bit confused due to his young age, and because he was missing his home and family.

As to peeing while lying down after your son wakes him up, that sounds (and again I can't be sure) more like it could be submissive urination or being very excited, neither of which is cause for concern. Most dogs grow out of it. If he's not completely house trained yet, I'd avoid cuddles when he wakes up and make sure he goes out for a potty break as soon as he wakes up.

Rowan's idea of training him to go on leash is a great idea. It should help him to focus on doing his business, and then his reward could be letting him off leash. I would skip the leash though if you are rushing as he may not be able to hold it long enough, lol.


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you, you gave me a peace of mind.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fond of Poodles just took the words right out of my mouth my! I agree the two incidents where your little guy peed while lying down probably were induced by his excitement at receiving your son's attention. You got great suggestions here, just want to add my mini exhibited excitement urination sometimes as a pup when greeting certain people (not the kind of warm greeting most want!), but it worked itself out and by 8 months no one's feet got damp by a "greet"!


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

Ziggy lifted his leg for the first time this morning!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Irene said:


> Ziggy lifted his leg for the first time this morning!!!


Now that's worthy of celebration! _lol! _I remember vividly the day Chagall _finally_ did the same; he was 14 month old! I'd just about given up hope!! He still alternates between squatting and lifting. And I thought we females were suppose to be the fickle ones!! I know it's amusing and reassuring when your poodle "does that," I'm glad your were there to see it!!:clap:


----------

